# Bad Slug or Tolerable Slug?



## Garuda (Feb 15, 2008)

I occassionally see these slugs on my plants and glass. This one is on an orchid leaf (It retracted it's optical tentacles at the bottom just as I took the picture). It seems to be feeding on mildew on the leaf rather than the leaf itself, but I'm not sure whether I should remove it or just allow it as part of the fauna. I know there are types of slugs that wreak havoc on leaves -- is this one one of those? The only plants I've lost so far are those that are in dark damp nitches of the vivarium, and those appear to have died from rot rather than herbivory. My vivarium is only a few months old and I have been enjoying the natural succession of flora and fauna that everyone said would happen.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

The slug will consume any plant material, and I've also heard they go for eggs as well.

I kill every slug I find and can never get rid of them, both in some of my vivs and in my greenhouse. I have lost so many orchid flowering spikes due to slugs that I go to huge lenghts to get them all.


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

A good slug is a dead slug!


----------

